# How much $ for edibles at dispensary?



## LegalizeNature420 (Nov 27, 2010)

Can somebody who's visited a dispensary give me a general idea of how much cookies, suckers, and drinks cost? Thanks.


----------



## purplehazin (Nov 28, 2010)

Depends how potent they are, really. I've been to several clubs where one brownie knocked me on my ass for $5, and another brownie from a different place was $8 and I felt nothing, so you really just have to find out for yourself.

Usually the clubs that can get growers trim for dirt cheap or free have the best prices on edibles. 

Say $4 a brownie, $3 a pop, a stick of cannabutter is $15, a gram of low end is $5, mids are $10, and dank is $15/g.


----------

